# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  تحليل قصيدة لايليا ابو ماضي

## بن سعدي اميرة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
احتاج مراجع استطيع ان اجد فيها تحليل قصيدة المساء لايليا ابو ماضي وفق المنهج البنيوي من حيث المستوى الايقاعي  و المستوى المعجمي و التركيبي و الدلالي......
و جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## بن سعدي اميرة

احتاج مراجع استطيع ان اجد فيها تحليل قصيدة المساء لايليا ابو ماضي وفق  المنهج البنيوي من حيث المستوى الايقاعي  و المستوى المعجمي و التركيبي و  الدلالي......
و جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

